# Any Okanagan furs here?



## Shnellz (May 24, 2008)

Heyy! Just wondering if there's anyone here around the Okanagan. There seems to be only a little group of us, and I'd love to meet some peopleeeeee. :B


----------



## DJDarkViper (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi, no clue how old this is, but ya, i reside in beautiful Kelowna X]


----------

